

My Mavericks-based MacBook loves its external screen, I love Stay. - redox_
http://cordlessdog.com/stay/

======
nasalgoat
There's a free option for this functionality - Slate.

[https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate)

